# Ballymena lad



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

Hey guys anyone near ballymena with a PC would let me have a go thinking of purchacing one.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

theres a few around lisburn? or come to the detailing meet! welcome btw


----------

